# pahesusan



## Qcumber

The verb pahesusán is in dictionaries and glossed as "repeating 'Jesus, Mary, Joseph" while a person is dying."
I couldn't find any occurrence on the web. What is its focus?
1) *Pinahesusán silá.* = They prayed, repeating 'Jesus, Mary, Joseph".
2) *Pinahesusán nilá si tandáng Perdíng.* = They prayed , repeating ..., for old Perding.


----------



## mylasalle

I would say...


Qcumber said:


> 1) *Pinahesusán silá.*


...would translate to: They were prayed (over)

But...
2) *Nagpahesusan sila = *they prayed (over)

So I would guess that sentence 1 would have its focus on the subject while sentence 2 would have its focus on the object.

It does remind me a lot of my term paper on...
1) Magluluto (will cook)
    versus
2) Lulutuin (will be cooked)


----------



## Qcumber

mylasalle said:


> They were prayed (over)
> But...
> 2) *Nagpahesusan sila = *they prayed (over)
> So I would guess that sentence 1 would have its focus on the subject while sentence 2 would have its focus on the object.


Very tricky.
You mean there are two verbs:

1) *pahesusán* that is focused on the indirect object, and whose base is _pahesús_
1a) Pinahesusán silá. = They were prayed over.
1b) Pinahesusán nilá si tandâng Perdíng. = They prayed over Perding.

2) *magpahesúsan* that is focused on the subject, and whose base is the collective action noun _pahesúsan _derived from _pahesús_.
Nagpápahesúsan silá. = They are / were praying together.

Questions.

1) What is the form focused on the subject corresponding to *pahesusán*? 

focus on the subject: *magpahesús* ang [subject] sa [indirect object] 

focus on the indirect object: *pahesusán* ng [subject] ang [indirect object] 

2) Can *magpahesúsan* be a transitive verb, and has it a corresponding form focused on the indirect object?

focus on the subject: *magpahesúsan* ang [subject pl.] sa [indirect object]

focus on the indirect object: *(pag)pahesusánan* ng [subject pl.] ang [indirect object]


----------



## mylasalle

Yes, Yes, Yes Qcumber! Galing, galing! I myself cannot expound on the rules of my native language but your explanation does make a lot of sense. 

There's a very slight error on the forms that you used on...



Qcumber said:


> Questions.
> 
> 1) What is the form focused on the subject corresponding to *pahesusán*?
> 
> focus on the subject: *magpahesús* ang [subject] sa [indirect object]
> 
> 
> 2) Can *magpahesúsan* be a transitive verb, and has it a corresponding form focused on the indirect object?
> 
> focus on the subject: *magpahesúsan* ang [subject pl.] sa [indirect object]


 
The *Mag *form requires the repetition of the first syllable of the verb it is attached to (in this case, the repetion of *pa*). The correct form would thereby be...
1) *magpapahesus *ang [subject] sa [indirect object]
2) *magpapahesusan *ang [subject sing or pl] sa [indirect object].

Again, Qcumber, not being an expert in grammar, pls do reserve all acceptance of my explanation until we've heard from my fellow Filipinos like Moonshine or childoftheworld or Kios01. They just might be seeing something I don't see. Ty Qcumber!


----------



## Qcumber

mylasalle said:


> The *Mag *form requires the repetition of the first syllable of the verb it is attached to (in this case, the repetion of *pa*). The correct form would thereby be...
> 1) *magpapahesus *ang [subject] sa [indirect object]
> 2) *magpapahesusan *ang [subject sing or pl] sa [indirect object].


Er ... I was merely giving the formulas, and in formulas you put the verb in the reference / dictionary form.


----------



## mylasalle

Qcumber said:


> Er ... I was merely giving the formulas, and in formulas you put the verb in the reference / dictionary form.


 
I understand. My apologies for the oversight Qcumber.


----------

